# New to chicken life!



## thedeco (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey y'all! I've got 2 silkies (6 months old) and 2 americaunas (3 months old). They're fed organic grower feed at 18% protein. One silkie laid 5 eggs over 8 days then stopped altogether. No egg in 2 weeks. She seems totally fine. 
They free range for about 2 hours a day. No others are laying yet. Should I be worried about this one silkie that stopped laying?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the world of chickens. I wouldn't worry about the silkie , she could be laying somewhere while free ranging, the heat could have slowed her down, molting, or just isn't laying. Also count yourself luck you got a silkie to lay at 6 months old, they really early for that breed.


----------

